# 2006 OGF Member Appreciation Outing & Tournament



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

*We're pleased to announce that we're back for our Third Annual OGF Member Appreciation Outing & Tournament! *This event is our way of saying thanks to all OGF members for their support and participation on and off the site, truly making the site what it is...Ohio's Complete Anglers Resource.​ 
For complete details and directions, click here!​ 

[size=-1]***Raffle Donations - If you or someone you know would like to donate fishing related items for our raffle, please contact Ruminator on the site or email **[email protected]**. All donors will be mentioned on the site and during the free raffle!*[/size] 


*Sign-Ups*​ 
1. ShakeDown & 2 guests - pasta salad​2. Fish4Fun & 5 guests - 4 kids
3. Wave Warrior & 4 guests - ranch beans
4. Sunshine & 4 guests - 3 kids - meatballs
5. Big Daddy & 4 guests - 3 kids - fryer, fish, oil
6. Rumi & Lynda - baked beans & deviled eggs
7. Ncraft 150 
8. billybob7059 & wife - 1 kid - brownies
9. liquidsoap & guest
10. Linda & Causeway staff - scalloped potatoes and mac salad
11. Lewis & Liz
12. Fishingguy & son
13. Fobu & 2 guests - 2 kids
14. Huntress & 3 guests - 2 kids- lil smokies
15. kmb411 & 2 guests - 2 kids - dessert
16. TheSonicMarauder
17. Dannoll
18. sawguy1 & guest
19. blance & 3 guests - 2 kids
20. johnboy & guest
21. bigfoot27
25. Dixie Chicken & guest
26. peple of the perch & 4 guests
27. Pipeliner & wife
28. Tigger
29. Freyedknot & 3 guests (2 kids)
30. Capt. Muskey & 4 guests
31. Stretch
32. Reel Lady & Reel Man & 2 guests
33. crappielooker
34. Hook N Book & Guest
35. redear & guest
36. chuston & 3 guests (2 kids)
37. bountyhunter
38. steelhead1 & 3 guest (2 kids)
39. fishingful
40. ducksdemise & guest
41. mrtwister_jbo & wife
42. snag


*Donated Raffle Items*​ 
*OGF Member Sliderville*​7 ft Ugly Stick Med. Action spinning rod​
12 ft Ugly Stick EXTRA HEAVY spinning rod
8ft 3in Shakespeare Steelhead spinning rod
6 ft Shakespeare medium action spinning rod
(13) kids combos
Ice fishing tip ups
Misc. soft plastics
Rebel Scum Frogs
330 yd Stren Heavy cover line Olive Green 10#, 20#
300 yd Sigma line 10# clear
330 yd Stren Original 12# green
330yd Stren Extra Strength 10# clear
9 boxes of 50 ea. Eagle Claw 2/0 treble hooks
5 boxes of 100 ea. Shakespeare size 8 snelled hooks
3 plastic hook removers
4 Rebel crankbaits (SST's) for salmon, steelhead
1 pkg Mann's Augertail worms, motoroil color 
--------------------------------------------------​*Causeway Crew* ​(13) Kids Combos​--------------------------------------------------​*Kame's Sports*​50-100 Kid's Tackle Packs​ 
For the adult donation: (very nice)
- 1 adult Shimano Three Seasons Jacket
- lined with a light poly fleece 
- water repellent
- two outside zippered pockets
- color: royal blue 
- size: XL
--------------------------------------------------​*Anonymous OGF Member*​7 1/2ft Shakespeare bait casting rod
--------------------------------------------------
*OGF Member Walleyeguy*
Drift socks
--------------------------------------------------
*Venom Baits/OBN/OGF member CLappert*
Soft tackle packs
Casting for Kids targets
--------------------------------------------------
*OGF Moderator Fish4Fun*
(1) Chatterbait
10 jigs and a bonus purple headed lake erie jig
2 packs berkley iron silk 12lb 330 yards low vis green
1 blakemore pre rigged worm
1 5pcs set or northwest territory tools pliers, knifes flashlight
--------------------------------------------------
*Ohio Department of Natural Resources - Division of Wildlife*
Ohio fish temporary tattoos
Bobbers
Fish Ohio bracelets
Fish ID cards
--------------------------------------------------
*AKBassin & Tricksticks.com*
Trickstick packs
--------------------------------------------------
*Reefstalker Sport fishing Charters*
6 person Lake Erie Charter trip *
--------------------------------------------------
*Capt. Troy & Erie's Future Charters*
Erie Perch charter trip (kids/parent event) **
--------------------------------------------------
*OGF Member Freyedknot*
6 pack of crankbaits
--------------------------------------------------
*OGF Member Capt. Muskey*
Custom OGF hitch cover
--------------------------------------------------
*OGF Member liquidsoap*
1 pkg. Berkley Gulp- 7" Turtle Worm
1 pkg. Berkley Gulp- 5" Sinking Minnows
--------------------------------------------------
*Gander Mountain** (Canton, OH)*
(3) 10$ gift cards
--------------------------------------------------
*OGF Staff*
(4) spinning rod/reel combos
(2) folding chairs w/canopy
(1) ice rod/reel combo
(2) ice rods
--------------------------------------------------
*OGF Member Rattletraprex*
12 LED Lantern w/Remote
(2) ice rods
--------------------------------------------------
*OGF Member Snag
*five ft ultra lite zebco ulc spincast outfit


* Tickets for charter raffle will be given out to OGF members only, 18 & over
**Tickets for charter raffle will be given out to OGF members only, with child 17&under


----------



## liquidsoap (Oct 22, 2005)

PM sent with a question!!!!!


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

FREE Camping for those interested...click on the link at the top of the post for details.


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

since there isn't a sponsored bass tournament, would anyone be interested in getting a small one together up there? I am sure we could use thier scales if we asked nicely. maybe $10 to fish?


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

Another FYI...we will have a 20x30 tent setup on site in the event we are faced with some weather or sun...might be perfect for a little poker game Saturday night too


----------



## Fish4Fun (Apr 6, 2004)

Fish 4 Fun and wife (Tina) and i believe all 4 of the little ones


----------



## Fish4Fun (Apr 6, 2004)

Will bring something and also have some stuff to dig up for the raffle. Probably fish not sure.


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

cant find sign up...wave warrior (jeff&valerie) + rattletraprex...camping at causeway...ranch beans!!!


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

P.S. are adult bevs allowed at the cookout & campsite??


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

Your posts/replies on this thread are your rsvps' I'll add you guys to the list!

Provided you're 21 or older, you are permitted to bring your own booze...beauty of private property


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

ShakeDown said:


> Your posts/replies on this thread are your rsvps' I'll add you guys to the list!
> 
> Provided you're 21 or older, you are permitted to bring your own booze...beauty of private property


thanks shake!!! and yes we are all WELL over 21!!! expecially REX LOL!!


----------



## Sunshine (May 3, 2006)

Newbuckeye and I will be there....with three boys. How's about some meatballs for a side dish???


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

I'll be there Friday night with my son Nick, plus my wife is coming up Saturday with the rest of the crew to help with the kid's fishing event. I'll bring the fryer...   

Some folks should bring cutting boards and fillet knives... We'll fry us some fish...

So that's be a total of 5 for me (two adults and 3 kids)

I'll probably take my son fishing in the AM... May even get in the crappie side...


----------



## Ruminator (Apr 6, 2004)

Ruminator and Mrs. Ruminator

I'll also bring a batch of baked beans since they are great with all kinds of picnic foods. 
And I'll also get Lynda to make some of her great deviled eggs.


----------



## ncraft150 (Apr 5, 2004)

I'll be there Friday night to camp. I'll be bringing the boat also.


----------



## billybob7059 (Mar 27, 2005)

heres my RSVP I'll be there with my woman and my boy. And I'll bring the home made brownies I can't wait


----------



## Ruminator (Apr 6, 2004)

Johnboy and everyone, with our already running a separate adult, and kids "tourneys"; we are going to be at our limit with tourneys.
We selected the two species of fish that Mosquito is best known for and need everyone who wants to compete in our tourney to select from either the great walleye or crappie fishing that is available there.

This lake is known as one of the best in the state of Ohio for these species and should be a lot of fishing fun, and also provide a challenge for those who seek such.


- By the way- you may have noticed that this is a 100% payback. :B 

- Also as always at this event, like Shake has already mentioned - the Member's Raffle will be free to all members to participate in. 
You will get a free ticket when you arrive and sign in at the "Sign In Table" that will be used for the free raffle.

**If you have any nice fishing related equipment that you would like to donate, we'd love to receive it and give it to someone who can use it.


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

Johnboy, our scales will be busy that day and will not be lent out for use. Besides we already have a "Fun tournament" planned. If you want to hold one that's up to you. We won't be a part of it though. We have planned this event for sometime and will follow our schedule which as you can see is quite full.


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

Mosquito has some good bass fishing, no doubt, but we picked walleye and crappie for our competitive fishing... Crappie because, at that time of year, they will be VERY abundant near shore and a lot of folks who don't have a boat can participate while bank fishing. Walleye because Mosquito is rated as one of the best inland lakes in Ohio for them. We thought of doing a multi-species thing, with cats, carp, bass, white bass, all of it, but it was just too much. It would have made the rest of the picnic and events suffer.

And, as others have said, if you'd like to do a bass tournament on your own, that's fine, but we'll be VERY busy with the other two events, plus our Kid's Fishing Extravaganza, and the whole picnic too. 

Better to do a GREAT job with less events, than add too much to handle, then the whole event suffers...


----------



## liquidsoap (Oct 22, 2005)

OK, well Liquidsoap and Brother hopefully. Dont no his work schedule. But liquidsoap will make the drive, and probally with Kevbass24 from this site too. Ill find out more tommorow or within the next week. This will be fun. Ill post again when I find out more!


----------



## TheSonicMarauder (Mar 9, 2006)

THIS EVENT IS SAVING ME FROM HAVING TO GO TO A WEDDING WITH MY GF!! I CANT WAIT

Fishing>wedding.... fishing wins most of the time lol


----------



## CAUSEWAYCREW (Apr 15, 2004)

I'll Be Bringing Ham And Scalloped Potatoes And Macaroni Salad.
And Members Of My Family And My Employees Will Probably Stop By.
I Will Be Donating A Few Different Raffle Donations.
And Some Prizes For The Kids---i'm Am Really Thrilled That We Are Having The Kids Here.
Can't Wait To Meet You All!!!!!!! Linda


----------



## rattletraprex (Sep 1, 2005)

wave warrior said:


> thanks shake!!! and yes we are all WELL over 21!!! expecially REX LOL!!


I'll be there and bring a side and something for the raffle.Hey wave think you can help out an old man by carrying his beer?See ya all there. Rex


----------



## Lewis (Apr 5, 2004)

Lewis and Liz will be there.
Looking forward to it.
We will bring a side dish.


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

rattletraprex said:


> I'll be there and bring a side and something for the raffle.Hey wave think you can help out an old man by carrying his beer?See ya all there. Rex


only if i can con val into carrying mine!!!lol!!


----------



## newbuckeye (Feb 6, 2006)

Big Daddy said:


> I'll be there Friday night with my son Nick, plus my wife is coming up Saturday with the rest of the crew to help with the kid's fishing event. I'll bring the fryer...
> 
> ...


Hay Big Daddy, I have a turkey sized fryer, if needed....


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

Yeah, I think we'll have enough fish to keep 3 fryers busy... So if you want to bring it, go ahead.


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

we could bring an inflatable slide and if some one has horses the kids can ride them lol


----------



## Sunshine (May 3, 2006)

We're looking at making it a raffle for the kids. SO, if anyone has any items they would like to donate for the kids, please let me know. We will be making this a free event for them, and want to see all of them come away with something. Thanks in advance, and I REALLY appreciate any help. My direct e-mail is [email protected].


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

We usally hold a raffle for OGF members as well, so all donations are are greatly appreciated. The raffles are free, and the items go into the hands of fellow OGF members!


----------



## Fish4Fun (Apr 6, 2004)

I will bring some items for the kids raffle, i will update you before the event. And i have few things i will round up for the adult raffle.


----------



## Huntress (May 3, 2006)

I'll be there Friday with Firefighter and Brooklynn. How 'bout Lil' Smokies? Look'n forward to it! See you all there.


----------



## kmb411 (Feb 24, 2005)

I'll be up on friday with 2 boys- will bring deep fryer, grill, some kind of dessert.


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

didnt i hear something about a food drive for the needy???


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

WW...if you or anyone would like to bring canned food donations (as in years past) we will be happy to deliver the lot to the red cross or local food bank on your behalf(s).


----------



## dannoll (Apr 14, 2004)

I just heard about the outing I am living in new york stase right now, but expect to return May20 so I can get my boat out of storage I live in stark co so I will plan to get there fri am and get a camp site have truck camper if there is room at bait shop. there will be myself so any body wants a ride would welcome a buddy have 18 ft starcraft so lots of room, how do I pay can I pay at the ramp or do I send my money in . If so were dannoll pm me if allright


----------



## crappielooker (Apr 5, 2004)

everyone who goes will be camping there??? how many of you are going to camp??


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

I'll be camping up at the bait shop Friday night and probably Saturday...


----------



## TheSonicMarauder (Mar 9, 2006)

......AWWW NO YA DONT..... YER NOT CONTAMINATING EVERYONE ELSES BAIT..... AHA IVE FOILED YER DASTERDLY PLAN, SNIDELY WHIPLASH... er i mean... see you there carl


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

wife,me and rex will be camping fri & sat at causway...no electric but we will have batteries & power inverters for lights & morning java!!!


----------



## sawguy1 (Nov 23, 2005)

I will be there for sure, and will bring a side dish. not sure what to bring any ideas? I will be bring a friend from work Craig. I have a few questions I notice a few people are showing up Friday is that ok? Can we come Friday also? Cant wait to meet all the good folks there an set my hook in to some walleyes Im a very happy member.

Thanks..... Chris


----------



## liquidsoap (Oct 22, 2005)

I will bring something also but cant really think of anything to bring either....


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

Just think of general picnic stuff...

We'll have burgers and hot dogs there, plus I'm frying fish.. Whatever you'd like above and beyond that... It would be nice if we do list what we decide on so we don't have 17 people bring a bag of chips or anything...LOL


----------



## blance (Apr 5, 2004)

With it being so close, the family and I should be there. Maybe someone can teach us how to finally catch a fish in that lake.  I'll have to toss some ideas around with Vickie as to what to bring. Maybe pie or some kind of dessert.

Barry


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

i'll be there with one other person


----------



## CAUSEWAYCREW (Apr 15, 2004)

Just Curious, Who Is Coming The Futherest Distance?
And Who Has Not Been Here Before? Linda


----------



## CAUSEWAYCREW (Apr 15, 2004)

Only 25 Days Left Until The Appreciation Outing. Can You Tell How Excited I Am To Be Having It Here, And How Excited I Am To Have The Chance To Meet You All? Linda


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

CAUSEWAYCREW said:


> Just Curious, Who Is Coming The Futherest Distance?
> And Who Has Not Been Here Before? Linda


coming in friday from dover...first timer!!!


----------



## bigfoot27 (Apr 13, 2004)

I'll be leaving Friday morning to come up from Junction City, a little over 200 miles and hopefully camping at Causeway, if there's any camp sites left. It'll only be my second time up there, but first time at Causeway.

Darryl


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

BTW folks, for those who wish to show up Friday and make a weekend out of it, you're welcome to! THANKS LINDA!!


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

Just added first wave of raffle items to the top of the page. THANKS to those who've donated so far!


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

Also, as far as donations go, we're trying to make sure of two things.

First and foremost, every kid who fishes the outing will get something, as far as prize for taking part.

Secondly, we're trying to get enough donated items so all of our members who come to the event get something as well.

So, if anyone has anything they'd like to add to our donations pool, please contact Ruminator, ShakeDown, or myself through a PM. 

Thanks everyone!


----------



## Sunshine (May 3, 2006)

Linda, we've never been there before and we'll be coming up from Columbus. 

For those looking for some ideas for the cookout......potatoe salad, macaroni salad, chicken salad, corn on the cob...(and of course chocolate chip cookies). Just a few ideas, but thought they might help.


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

Kame's Sports has donated between 50-100 Kid's tackle packs!

Thanks Steve!!


----------



## CAUSEWAYCREW (Apr 15, 2004)

I Will Also Be Donating 10 Cases Of Pepsi Products. Linda


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

Awesome. Thanks again Linda!


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

> I Will Also Be Donating 10 Cases Of Pepsi Products


got coke?   

j/k.great gesture,and appreciated


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

this is going to be OUTSTANDING!! thanks to ALL!!


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

Thanks Linda!!! That's awesome!!!


----------



## crappielooker (Apr 5, 2004)

someone said pepsi??????? heck, i'm all ears.. 
you guys may see me there friday sometime around noon-ish..  
i'll be camping with rover..
ps.. i never been there before either.. also will be coming from columbus..


----------



## billybob7059 (Mar 27, 2005)

CAUSEWAYCREW said:


> I Will Also Be Donating 10 Cases Of Pepsi Products. Linda


Thats very nice of you thanks a bunch. I can't wait for this event. It's going to be a blast.


----------



## sawguy1 (Nov 23, 2005)

I will be coming from buckey lake amost 3 hours for me. I have been to causeaway and the lake once last month. I realy like the bait store. they folks there seem to bend over backwards to help you.I will be in the walleye tournament. I just started fishing for walleye and saugeye a few years ago. been a bass fishermen all my life. As long as I meet nice people like you all ,I guess there is no last plase in the turnament......see ya there


----------



## liquidsoap (Oct 22, 2005)

crappielooker said:


> someone said pepsi??????? heck, i'm all ears..
> you guys may see me there friday sometime around noon-ish..
> i'll be camping with rover..
> ps.. i never been there before either.. also will be coming from columbus..


Ive seen alot of BIG CARP in the bays bass fishing. I even had one on a tube bait earlier this year.
I am getting excited for this event too. I dont know what I want to fish for either Walleye or Crappie. I usually catch walleyes and crappies when I am fishing for one or the other, can you fish both tournaments???  
Still trying to think of something to bring   Maybe Ill just bring something for the raffel.


----------



## crappielooker (Apr 5, 2004)

another question.. 
where can i look for the depth contour of this lake online at?? can't seems to find it anywhere.. i kinda wonder what it looks like out there..
thanks..


----------



## Fish4Fun (Apr 6, 2004)

Man going to be a great time.


----------



## liquidsoap (Oct 22, 2005)

crappielooker said:


> another question..
> where can i look for the depth contour of this lake online at?? can't seems to find it anywhere.. i kinda wonder what it looks like out there..
> thanks..


If you have adobe then here you go, this map is pretty neat.... :B 
mosquito 
Pretty cool with the fish species too....


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

don't forget guys, there is a bass tournament also...


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

Low entry, $5 per person, whoever wants to sign up, feel free.. We're keeping the entry fee the same $$$ amount for whatever type of fish we go for, to get the most folks involved. It is all about fun, right? And not taking home a wad of cash... No matter what you fish for.


----------



## newbuckeye (Feb 6, 2006)

http://www.dnr.state.oh.us/wildlife/PDF/lakemaps/Mosquito Lake.pdf 

Here is a contour map from ODNR


----------



## sliderville (Apr 21, 2004)

Slider, Mbass8dor and 1 guest. Bringing Gardner Pies. Bless 52 and boys are bringing 5 side dishes.


----------



## WalleyeGuy (Apr 9, 2004)

Add myself and the wife Shake.
We throw in a drift sock set for the raffle.


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

Will do man. Those socks are sweet!!


----------



## Dixie Chicken (Nov 12, 2004)

I'll be there with another fishing buddy. I'm bringing a 30 Gallon drum of Sausage Gravy Milk Shake. Big Daddy gave me the seceret recipe. 

Any truth to the rumor of a "Big Daddy" look alike contest? If so I need to start working on my costume!
 DC


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

NO! Don't do that! It's not Halloween man!!!!  

We don't want to scare of the kids and all the fish!!!


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

Bass has been added to the tourney!

http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/index.php?page=2006mosquito


----------



## ohiobuck (Apr 8, 2006)

Man it would not take much for me to call in to work and lose my job. Sounds like alot of fun but I have to pay the bills.


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

yes . my surgery has been moved so i will be able to go. i do not know what i will bring yet.


----------



## davycrockett (Apr 9, 2005)

Would like to go but thats a good haul for us. How about another year having the event at a more central location? (Buckeye,Alum, Deleware)


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

We rotate the location each year. 

The first was at Tappen, last year was at Deer Creek, this year Mosquito, next year undetermined at this time.

Kim


----------



## Pipeliner (Apr 5, 2004)

*Hey guys!!!!
My wife and I are going to pull our boat up from near Athens. Always wanted to fish Mosquito.. Looks to be the best outing so far!!!!! I really appreciate the owners and mods going out of there way to make it a great time for everyone!!!!!!!!!!!!! Here is a post that I wrote from last year!!!
Oh yeah,,, Josie can not make it this year!!!!!!!!
Georgeann and I will be there!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Stan*

http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/forums/showthread.php?t=30829&page=1&pp=10
--------------------------------------------------------------------------
Quote
MY Thanks!!!!!!!!!! 


Hey Everyone!!!!!!!


Well, it has been over a week since the Deer Creek Outing. I have been a little slow about giving my Thank-Yous!!!!! I had not planned on going because I had been really busy lately and just wanted to stay around home.

Anyway, My wife (Georgeann *Peaches*) and daughter (Josie... Littl'Joe) wanted to go and see the Deer Creek lake and Lodge. Then Josie wanted to go to Gander Mountain to buy her Boyfriend a Fishing Rod Combo and a tackle box with tackle. Ryan is in the Marines and he has went fishing with us a couple of times and he has no gear!!! He just recently came back from Iraq and is now stationed in South Carolina at Paris Island!!

I guess I had been so caught up in things that are going on around here that I neglected what OGF means to me and what this outing was for, Member Appreciation!!!!!! I sure was glad that my wife and daughter wanted to go because the closer that I got to Deer Creek, the more excited I got. 

After we arrived, one of the first members that I talked to was Owen and his wife Jenn. I have great admiration for WalleyeGuy and I always enjoy talking with Him. Then there was Lynda, always there working to make everyone feel at home, she is a great gal. You are A Lucky Man Jim!!!..... Darryl was quick to say hello and as always, talk about fishing, this guy loves to fish. Lewis and I had a quick talk about Walleyes at Seneca and other things.... It was like, who do I talk to next, There was Carl taken his pictures, as always. Roger was flipping the burgers, and greeted me with a wave. Brandon and Jim was busy getting things ready to eat and give out door prizes. 

Then I enjoyed talking with Dale about Presque Isle Ice Fishing.. What was that about cutting someones Cable?????? Wow!!! Kim, as always had a good story and I had to inquire about what was going on at Erie!!! Carl had some good Crappie stories and talked about our kids. That Nick is going to be a Great One!!! Bill Dance is one of my idols too!!! Tell Nick there is some good old tapes at the Library on Bill Dance. Had to talk about ice fishing too. I know one thing, If I go to Presque Isle, I am going to follow Carl,, If he can make it, I know I will be OK...

Man, I was in Fishing Heaven.. Talked with Jerry about him and his dads trip.. Wow.... Buckeye Tom put a good one on Travis,, I know that Tom thinks the world of you Peon. And you will get back at him ,,, Someday.... Maybe!!!! 

And the meal was fantastic.... Plenty of fish to eat!!! Carl can Cook, I guess the Grandpa Tims makes it easy!!!! Hook-n-Book's chicken and eggs was awesome!!!! Everything was just perfect,,, and we had Plenty to eat!!! 

I was really fortunate in the door prizes... Between me, *Peaches* and LittlJoe, we ended up with one of WalleyeGuys drift socks and minnow buckets. (Thanks Owen) .. A nice hat, several lures, Thanks OGF.... Thanks Twistertail for the Uncle Tims fish breading, And Carl, Thanks for the bag of Fillets,, I will be sure to cook those just right with Uncle Tims. 

After the Meal, I was glad to meet several other members, It was good to meet you guys. Got to Talk to Tim some... And like Tee said, "never enough time to talk to everyone"!!!!!

I would like to thank the OGF Staff for putting this event together for me and my family, It really gave me a good feeling in my heart to see the OGF Staff working so hard to make this an enjoyable and pleasant day.

Missed Misfit though, Hope you are getting to feel better Rick!!! We still have to get that trip in, If I remember right, Ron invited us up!!!! We can make a quick trip up and back, I will pick you up!!! And you can teach me some things about staying one step ahead of everyone else,, LOL.. Missed you to Ron.........


We had a Great Time!!!
Thanks OGF, Stan


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

Stan,

I am very happy to hear that you and your wife are going to make it to the outing. I know a lot of young men that will be disappointed that your daughter isn't coming with you, engaged or not  

Many of us are making it a weekend, I'll be there from Friday through Sunday.

Look forward to seeing you both soon.

Kim


----------



## Pipeliner (Apr 5, 2004)

*Thanks Kim,

I missed the Crappie Tourney Because my wife bought me a $100 Ticket to an extravaganza in Morgan County, So I spent the day with her. We never won anything,, but the food was good. I want to be sure to make this one. We will be up there Friday and probably stay till Sunday. 

I really enjoyed the Eye tournament a Tappen, My partner and I where catching several eyes, But not many over 14"... He said "Maybe we better keep some of the smaller fish that are close to 14 to fill out our limit...)" I'll never forget when RicK found out what we did!!!!! He laughed and said that he had turned the winners loose...... LOL.... Ron got a kick out of that too!!!! We had a great time and the first place Saugeye tourney money was $65.... 
Best Partner I ever had....!!!!   
I'll see ya there!!!!!*


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

Hey Stan, I have several bags of crappie to fry up... Gills, perch, walleye too!

Looking forward to it!!!


----------



## WalleyeGuy (Apr 9, 2004)

You Have a room Stan, or you going to do the tent thing at the State Park?
We have a camp site Friday + Saturday Night.


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

are most camping at the s.p. or causeway??? i was planning on c.w. ..its FREE!!!


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

causeway here.

...just added a bunch of more items to the raffle, courtesy of Sliderville, ODNR and Fish4Fun... Thanks!!!!


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

is there any intrest in the bass tournament?


----------



## fishingguy (Jan 5, 2006)

We'll be campin at the state park. Made reservation long before I found out about the free campin at causeway. There's a few of us there, form what i'm hearing.


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

Johnboy,

From what I am hearing there are some that plan on fishing the bass tourney. We expect a big turnout at the cookout, but don't expect big numbers in the tourneys. 

It doesn't really matter how many we get, we'll have a big time and earn some bragging rights for the cookout


----------



## AKBassin (Jun 16, 2004)

Hey,

Thanks for the link Johnboy. I wanted to attend last year, but didn't make it.

Me and a buddy (possibly significant others) are planning on coming to the cookout and I'd be more then happy to donate some TrickSticks variety packs for the raffle & kids.

So..unless something comes up plan on:
AKBassin (Joe) & 2 or so guests - trickstick raffle bags & other various surplus plastics I have.

We'll bring some good ol' kielbasa incase there is a shortage of food  

peace,

Joe


----------



## TIGGER (Jan 17, 2006)

DixieChicken and I will be there!


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

AK, make sure you bring enough you can sell people will be lined up for them when i win the tourney on them...


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

AK. Thanks for the gear donation, and looking forward to seeing you pull jb's sponsorship when you see he can't put his money where his tricksticks are


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

Just added....

Reefstalker Sportfishing Charters have donated a 6 person Erie Charter trip for the raffles!

THANKS Eric!!


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

there's more....

Captain Troy Young and Erie's Future Charters have donated a fall perch trip (for the kids w/parent or guardian) to the raffles!

THANKS Troy!


----------



## Ruminator (Apr 6, 2004)

...yep Shake thats right, and we aren't done yet!


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

i would like to join in on the fetivus,and also donate a six pack....of crankbaits that is.not sure if i will still have a boat by then . will be there for sat.late morning.


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

MAN!!! this just keeps getting better by the day!!! cant wait!!!


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

Gotcha added FK, and thanks for the donation!!


----------



## Capt.Muskey (Apr 14, 2004)

Hey Shake, 
I've been M.I.A. since last Fall. But, I'll be there with the crew. (4 at least). Camping at the causway for three days, good eats, old friends, and fishing!
I'd like to donate the OGF hitch cover I won last year at Deer Creek. It's a "one of a kind" fish-shaped, aluminum, hand crafted, hitch cover with the OGF logo on it. I believe Fish4fun made this piece of art and it's sweet. Just doesn't look right on the hummer. lol
I'll also bring some refreshments!
Hope Dad shows up.


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

That hitch was COOL! I have a pic of it in my gallery, when your girl came up and got it!

Going to be a HECK of a great time up there at Causeway!!!


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

John, you don't know how many time's ive tried callin your cell in the past month!! Keeps givin me that fast busy signal.

Glad you're still alive and kickin, and lookin forward to catchin up man.


----------



## Hook N Book (Apr 7, 2004)

This one is starting to sound more and more interesting. Never fished Mosquito before but have been wanting to for a very very long time. Heck, this sounds like it might just be a good day to just eat and drink. When is the deadline for signing up guys???


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

It's a nice place Rodney... Walleye, crappie, and that's just in the fryer!!!


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

Hook N Book said:


> When is the deadline for signing up guys???



For you, today!  

Rodney just let us know a few days in advance so we can make sure we have enough food, but we won't turn anyone away if you just show up without prior confirmation.

It will be a good time, I hear there might even a little poker game, and some partaking of libations both Friday and Saturday evening.


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

Hope you and Carol can make it Rodney! Just keep that 100 degree stuff down south this year, ok?


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

In the effort to make sure the charter trips end up in the hands of OGF members, we've elected to do the following....

Please see "Member Appreciation Drawings" thread in the lounge for details on prize drawings


----------



## Ruminator (Apr 6, 2004)

Shake, add Gander Mountain - North Canton to our list of sponsors for some fishing gear.  
I'm going out in the next couple of days to pick them up.


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

sweet......... now do u need to be a ogf member to register 4 the raffle o can everybody and there grandma join


----------



## liquidsoap (Oct 22, 2005)

Boy this is turning out to be a nice shindig!
Shake check your pms for the raffel!


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

ShakeDown clearly spelled out the raffle rules...Also, for all who lurk but haven't registered...

It is free, only takes a little time, but you will not only be able to take part in our great prize giveaways, but you'll also be able to get involved with the BEST fishing and outdoors site around! 

Register and we'll see you at the picnic! Bring the kids!!!


----------



## CAUSEWAYCREW (Apr 15, 2004)

I Just Can't Wait For June 10th. I Hope We Have Good Weather.
We've Never Had Anything Like This Before---so I Hope Everything Goes Well. Did I Tell You I Can't Wait!!!!!!! Linda


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

tricky question

what if u r under 17 and u have a pearent older than 18 does that still work lol


----------



## kmb411 (Feb 24, 2005)

Remember to register your kids, either for the weekend or for the day! There will be lots of fun stuff and games to keep the little ones interested and active. And to all who have donated, a big THANKS!


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

You don't need to register your kids as a member of OGF.

kmb411 and others have a bunch of kids activities planned, make sure you bring them they will have a blast!

Kids, 17 and under, will be eligible for all of the kids activities, the perch charter trip donated by Erie Future Charters (provided a parent or guardian is in attendance with them and the parent or guardian is a registered OGF member) and all of the merchandise drawings.

The only drawing of the day that will be exclusive to adult OGF members is the charter trip donated by Reefstalker Charters.

Kim


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

how much is launching at the causeway? or is it free this weekend to ogf members? never launched there and i thought i remembered hearing there was a ramp?


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

I'm not sure of the launching fees at the ramp at Causeway or the fees for the boat rentals they offer.

Linda has been so kind in offering us the use of her facility that I don't think we should ask for or expect free launch fees. I don't think the launch fees are going to break anyone, especially with all of the food and the rest of the activities being FREE!

See you there.

Kim


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

well post an answer when you know something please


----------



## liquidsoap (Oct 22, 2005)

johnboy111711 said:


> how much is launching at the causeway? or is it free this weekend to ogf members? never launched there and i thought i remembered hearing there was a ramp?


Linda has a small ramp with launcing assistance, accross the street there is a state ramp, so which ever one you prefer!


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

how are the ramps up there, i have only launched near the dam at the state park. the assisted launch is nice, we have used on at berlin before.


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

JB, I'll be more than happy to pay your launch fee. If you'd like to save me a couple bucks, you can launch at the park provided launch right acrossed the street from Causeway Sporting Goods... $5 to enter the bass tournament is enough to break anyone...LOL!


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

I appriciate the offers...if i can't come up with the money i just wont fish the tournament, But I don't forsee it happening. bring plenty of penny rolls


----------



## liquidsoap (Oct 22, 2005)

The state ramps accross the street are really nice. I believe there is 4 launches avaible there.


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

If you have the means, we encourage everyone to launch at Causeway. $3 (not $5) to launch per day is very reasonable, and goes to support Linda and her business that have been extremely gracious in their support of the event and site, to open up her property and facilities to us unlike they ever have been.

We realize that $3 is more to some than others, and everyone is welcome regardless of where they launch or for what reason they launch where. If you can, it would be a nice gesture to use her facility. I'm sure that goes without saying.


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

are non members allowed to fish the tournaments, i have a friend who wants to fish. also does that mean we would weigh 5 fish apiece or 5 fish combined?


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

Johnboy,

Anyone can attend and partake of the festivities.

You and your friend would each sign-up separate and each weigh-in 5 fish, if you can catch that many  This is a individual tourney not a team event.

Kim


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

not that it matters but...members of ''BOAT US'' can be reimbursed launch fees ur to $40 per year at west marine!!! i am camping at lindas so i will pay her to launch without complaining!!


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

Spoke with Linda from Causeway this morning who informed me the bar/grill across the street (Pooches) has made a pretty sweet offer to put on a breakfast buffet for us Saturday morning before the tournament. They would open for us early to accomodate us, so I'm looking for a rough headcount from anyone interested. I'd hate to see them go out of their way for us for only a few people. Not sure what the cost would be, but I would assume it would be very resonable.

Furthermore, Pooches also has a steak dinner and karaoke thing going on Friday night, and has offered their property to us for addtional parking and camping should we need it!

So, who's in for breakfast Saturday morning?


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

Kegs and eggs??? LOL!!! 

I'll be there for some eats!!!


----------



## WalleyeGuy (Apr 9, 2004)

Reservationa for 2, smoking section with plenty of coffee please.


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

breakfast...3... smoking section if avail.


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

My son and I will be there... non smokers...


----------



## bigfoot27 (Apr 13, 2004)

Count me in for 1 Non-Smoker for the breakfast.

Darryl


----------



## Dazed and Confused (Aug 31, 2004)

Lundy said:


> Anyone can attend and partake of the festivities.
> 
> You and your friend would each sign-up separate and each weigh-in 5 fish, if you can catch that many  This is a individual tourney not a team event.



Since i'm not the sharpest tool in the shed,where am i missing the sign-up for the event itself ?  Is there some sort of confirmation hidden in here somewhere you guys don't want me to know about ?  I promise,if you let me attend,i will only fish and leave all the catching to everyone else.


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

Dazed and Confused said:


> Since i'm not the sharpest tool in the shed,where am i missing the sign-up for the event itself ?  Is there some sort of confirmation hidden in here somewhere you guys don't want me to know about ?  I promise,if you let me attend,i will only fish and leave all the catching to everyone else.


 I don't know if I should be telling you anything or not becuase maybe the plan is to keep you in the dark. But I will try to shed some light on it anyway.

I have not been fortunate to attend any of the events yet but I believe the procedure for registering is to contact Shake or one of the other owners telling them of your plans to come. Then they post it on the top of this thread to keep a headcount for the event.


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

> Since i'm not the sharpest tool in the shed


 i decline t comment on that at this time  
but if you go to the first post in this thread,you might find the answer to your query


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

There is no pre-registration on the site, per say, we just want to get an idea of how many folks will be coming for food purposes, how many burgers, buns, dogs, etc., to purchase. Plus, if anyone knows what covered dish, pop, chips or anything they're bringing, let us know and that too will let everyone know what is needed... Just PM ShakeDown and he'll add you to the front page...

At the event, we'll be signing folks in. There will be a table set up. It's where you'll get your raffle tickets at.


----------



## Capt.Muskey (Apr 14, 2004)

4 for breakfast Saturday morning.


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

i have 3-4 people in my party


----------



## sawguy1 (Nov 23, 2005)

resevationa for 2. both the steak dinner friday and the breakfast saturday


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

Bring your own steaks  and throw in an extra for me too. Breakfast is what ever you want  See ya all there.


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

is there a public swim area??? my daughter wants to come but only if she can swim!!


----------



## CAUSEWAYCREW (Apr 15, 2004)

the swimming area is inside the state park that is about 6 miles from us.


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

CAUSEWAYCREW said:


> the swimming area is inside the state park that is about 6 miles from us.


man that was FAST!!! thanks!!


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

Link to the ODNR page for the lake.


http://www.dnr.state.oh.us/parks/parks/mosquito.htm


----------



## billybob7059 (Mar 27, 2005)

YA sign three up for the breakfast. thanks


----------



## crappielooker (Apr 5, 2004)

shakester.. sign me up doood.. also sign me up for the breakfast too..
3 eggs overeasy, bacon, potatoes, and some coffee pleeease..
ps.. we still convoying over there??


----------



## Reel Lady (Jul 4, 2004)

Lucky for me, the date of the OGF outing doesnt conflict with my crazy schedule!  
Rob and I will be there for sure, and possibly 2-3 kids (lol...well, not really kids, after all, they are over 18...lol)
If you need help at the Raffle table...let me know...I would love to help  
Marcia


----------



## TheSonicMarauder (Mar 9, 2006)

im bringing a fresh batch of my grill seasoning....ill make it up around this saturday/sunday and i keep it in air tight jars with a lid that has a rubber seal and a latch for freshness and sanitary reasons.... i use it on steaks burgers chicken k-bobs etc..just about everything.. if the chefs/cooks of the event feel like using it, your more then welcome... i will be on the tailgate of my truck with my mini grill  

the ingredients are paprika, sea salt, garlic powder, black pepper, onion powder, cayenne pepper, dried leaf oregano, dried thyme, ground black pink and green peppercorns, both crushed and ground red pepper, parsley and just a touch of dried lemon zest...... the amounts are secret 

coleman table top grills are AWESOME... i always took one to carshows when i had my show car and now that i get to go to this, its makin the trip


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

is anyone wanting to fish any of the tournaments and need a ride, maybe some members have open seats in thier boats...


----------



## TheSonicMarauder (Mar 9, 2006)

good call johnboy.... IF ANYONE HAS AN OPEN SEAT... IM GAME


also... when does this shindig kick off?


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

Got everyone added!

Who's in charge of weather?


----------



## crappielooker (Apr 5, 2004)

i vote for dale to be in charge of the weather..


----------



## TheSonicMarauder (Mar 9, 2006)

ShakeDown said:


> Got everyone added!
> 
> Who's in charge of weather?



if no one want this job ill do it  but dont expect to get sun burnt.... ima make it snow and be 80 degrees at the same time.. how you like dem apples lol


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

You wouldn't want me AK. I just got back from Canada and we had everything from Hot days to Snow flurrys.  But I'll gladly try.


----------



## Ruminator (Apr 6, 2004)

Hey Shake, I have another addition for the donation list.
(I'll put it in the list.)

I just stopped at Kame's and picked up the (50) bags of kids starter tackle they are donating; and was also given:

For the adult donation: (very nice)

- 1 adult Shimano Three Seasons Jacket
- lined with a light poly fleece 
- water repellent
- two outside zippered pockets
- color: royal blue 
- size: XL


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

SWEET!!! that is very nice!!! sometimes i wish they would relize not all of us are XL!!!


----------



## rattletraprex (Sep 1, 2005)

wave warrior said:


> SWEET!!! that is very nice!!! sometimes i wish they would relize not all of us are XL!!!


looks like the jacket is an xl wave! Sorry just give it to me if you win.Maybe you can win something in the kids raffle.lol


----------



## CAUSEWAYCREW (Apr 15, 2004)

Beings That I Love To Cook----add Perogi Lasgana And Green Bean Caserole Along With My Ham And Scalloped Potatoes And Macaroni Salad. And Anything Else I Feel Like Cooking That Day. 
Linda


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

Thank you Linda!! I'll see what I can request for the menu. See you Friday.


----------



## CAUSEWAYCREW (Apr 15, 2004)

Just Name It---i'll Cook It. Linda


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

Hey everyone...if you are planning on attending and have replied to this thread with the number of people in your party, please do so asap so we can gauge how much food/etc. we need to pickup! We want to make sure we have plenty!

Thanks!!!


----------



## fishingguy (Jan 5, 2006)

I think Linda's tryin to fatten us up! Like I need any help. My mouth is starting to water! Looking forward to next weekend! Probably be just my son and I, so if there is a landlubber out there that might want to get out, drop me a message and will see what we can do.


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

pleez add i adult and 2 children to my party.thanx for everthing from this great site.


----------



## Hook N Book (Apr 7, 2004)

Well, since DaleM say's I can get there in 2 hours put me down for two adults. Dale, I'm thinking 115 mph will do it...!


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

That's my buddy!!!! I know you can do it Rodney. See you up there, pull up a chair and we'll tell fish storys


----------



## Hook N Book (Apr 7, 2004)

That'll work for me Dale since I'll just be eating and er, uh...well you know. 
Oh yeah, I almost forgot. I'll get things tuned up a bit and bring a big ol pot of Red Beans and some Rice...! And they won't be hot either Shake, trust me. 
Will there be more of the Deer sausage this year...man was that tasty???


----------



## lureboy98'sDad (Apr 11, 2004)

Unfortunately I won't be able to attend the shindig. I did want to commend everyone who participated in setting up this and the other outings. It takes alot of planning and hard work. I am sure it will be a great day with alot of fellowship and alot of fun for the kids. It's great to see that they were included as they are our future. Thanks one more time to all who had a hand in making this happen!


----------



## Redear (Apr 11, 2004)

Was up and talked to Linda on saturday and my son bought a battery for the boat. shes was so excited about the outing it's un real.See you all then.
Im coming with a fishing partner if i find one that can catch fish and put up with me.
Fred


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

shake...add 2 teen girls to my list...they dont eat much and will prob. go to beach all day!!!


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

Gotchas added!

Rodney, the hotter the better man 

Anyone needing a ride up? I should have room in my truck...headed up sometime mid-late friday, returning early sunday (from columbus). Can pickup/meet at any 71 north/ 271 north/ 422 East exit along the way.


----------



## CAUSEWAYCREW (Apr 15, 2004)

Will Anyone Be Renting Boats And Motors Or Does Everyone Have Their Own.
Would Like To Get Some Idea, So We Can Make Sure The Ogf Members Get One And We Can Save One For You. Please Let Me Know. Thanks Linda


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

I'll be bringing my boat up Linda. I just want to take my son out Friday morning for some fun fishing...


----------



## Reel Thing (Apr 5, 2004)

Looks as if my son Mason and I will be attending
Looking forward to meeting everyone
Geowol
George


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

Linda, I SHOULD have mine too.


----------



## Reel Lady (Jul 4, 2004)

I just got off the phone with Tom Ference from GAMMA Performance Line  He would love to join us for this event! Something tells me that their will most likely be free samples of GAMMA floating around this event  
I asked Tom if he would be available to give a small Fly Fishing demonstration to anyone that might be interested. Tom is known for his flyfishing talent, and qualified for the Outdoor Games a few years back. If there is no interest, that's okay...he is there to meet all of you and have a great time  
He is attempting to arrange for the GAMMA photographer to also be there to get some fish/fishing pictures for use in their upcoming GAMMA Product Catalogue. 
They are looking for nice pictures of Crappie or other panfish, Bass and Walleye. Action shots, just fish shots, scenery shots, etc...If you have any personal photos that are in the OGF gallery that you would like to have considered...IM me, and I will send the info to Tom.
ALSO...If anyone attending this event happens to owns a boat that is set up for trolling (with downriggers and such), please IM me, because I know that this type of boat is high on the priority list for them.
If they happen to use any submitted or new photos from the Mosquito event, for legal reasons, they would require written permission from the photographer and or subject of that photo.


----------



## sawguy1 (Nov 23, 2005)

can we have a camp fire. I can't seem to lie about the fish I don't catch with out a fire.If we can't have a fire im sure I'll come up with a fish story anyways....lol......Linda i was just reading about your dad he was an awsome man. you seem to have a love for the outdoors also.Thanks for all you have done so far. I will be there friday AM sometime if you guys need any help with anything seting up just let me know I would be glad to help with anything I can.


----------



## CAUSEWAYCREW (Apr 15, 2004)

Sawguy, The Campfire Is All Stacked Up And Ready To Be Lit.!!!! 
Some One Might Want To Bring More Wood To Burn.
I Bought Some Hot Dog Forks, If Anyone Wants To Cook Hot Dogs On The Open Pit. And Maybe A Radio.
Better Yet Does Anyone Play A Guitar? Linda


----------



## TheSonicMarauder (Mar 9, 2006)

CAUSEWAYCREW said:


> Sawguy, The Campfire Is All Stacked Up And Ready To Be Lit.!!!!
> Some One Might Want To Bring More Wood To Burn.
> I Bought Some Hot Dog Forks, If Anyone Wants To Cook Hot Dogs On The Open Pit. And Maybe A Radio.
> Better Yet Does Anyone Play A Guitar? Linda



koooooombyyyyyaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa....

anyways... how much is it to rent a boat? motor?


----------



## sawguy1 (Nov 23, 2005)

thanks linda .I have a few extra hot dogs forks I'll bring . I will see how much room I have to bring so wood also


----------



## Reel Lady (Jul 4, 2004)

one VERY important question....
Where can I plug the coffee maker in first thing in the morning???????
Trust me....you don't even want to talk with me until my brain cells kick in to gear....lol


----------



## TheSonicMarauder (Mar 9, 2006)

does anyone possibly have a open seat on their boat for the tournament? im gonna enter it and with it being my first ever tournament... id really like to do it from a boat lol


----------



## liquidsoap (Oct 22, 2005)

Well I am SOL on the boat as my brother cant make it. I will be shore fishing and trying the crappie tourny most likely. Make the best of the worst situations.


----------



## TheSonicMarauder (Mar 9, 2006)

wanna be shore partners? i can drive a shore like nobodies business lol


----------



## Reel Lady (Jul 4, 2004)

Causeway bait and tackle has small boats with motors to rent...maybe that might be an option?


----------



## liquidsoap (Oct 22, 2005)

TheSonicMarauder said:


> wanna be shore partners? i can drive a shore like nobodies business lol


Ill think about it!  
Was thinking about renting about but not sure down with the hassel, might just grab a few dozen minnows, and hit a nice shaddy spot of the causeway. Those crappie are calling my name now!


----------



## TheSonicMarauder (Mar 9, 2006)

eh..i dont get paid untill the 15th and i just had to shell out a bunch of $$$ for repairs to my truck(stupid ford) so renting a boat and motor are out.... im just bringin enough for the entry fee, bait, gas and ogf stuff


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

Food....

If you haven't already, can those that have RSVP'd reply with their side? Want to make sure we're covered, don't have too much, and minimize duplicates.

Thanks!


----------



## ncraft150 (Apr 5, 2004)

Shake I'll bring 3 or 4 bags of chips. I'll try and find some time to make some venison jerky for the campfire Friday night.

I'm still not sure if my son is coming with me. It depends on a few factors. Probably wont know until Friday if he'll be there. If he doesn't come I'll have a seat in the boat.


----------



## rattletraprex (Sep 1, 2005)

Reel Lady said:


> one VERY important question....
> Where can I plug the coffee maker in first thing in the morning???????
> Trust me....you don't even want to talk with me until my brain cells kick in to gear....lol


We're bringing power inverters so you're more then welcome to make some coffee or share some with us.I have to have coffee before I can make coffee!Looking forward to meeting you and everyone else.


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

Gander Mountain (Canton, OH)

(3) 10$ gift cards

--------------------------------------------------

OGF Staff

(4) spinning rod/reel combos

(2) folding chairs w/canopy

(1) ice rod/reel combo

(2) ice rods

--------------------------------------------------


----------



## Reel Lady (Jul 4, 2004)

rattletraprex said:


> I have to have coffee before I can make coffee!.


Ahhh...someone who can relate!  
I'd be happy to share my Dunkin' Donuts coffee with you....If you've never had this kind of coffee..you are in for a treat!


----------



## bigfoot27 (Apr 13, 2004)

Shake,

I can bring some sort of fruit, since none has been mentioned so far.

Linda, 

I can also bring up some firewood for the fire pit.

Darryl


----------



## CAUSEWAYCREW (Apr 15, 2004)

I Am Bringing Macaroni Salad--green Bean Caserole--perogi Lasgana--ham And Scalloped Potatoes, And Whatever Else I Feel Like Cooking That Day. And Probably Some Dip And Chips.
Is Any One Bringing A Relish Tray? Linda
And I Am Furnishing Pop.


----------



## TheSonicMarauder (Mar 9, 2006)

ShakeDown said:


> Food....
> 
> If you haven't already, can those that have RSVP'd reply with their side? Want to make sure we're covered, don't have too much, and minimize duplicates.
> 
> Thanks!



ill bring some chips and some smoked sausage/kielbasa to be cooked


----------



## sawguy1 (Nov 23, 2005)

I will bring a couple of ice cold watermelons sounds good on a warm day. Looks like Saturday is going to be nice. I have a Coleman stove and percolator it makes awsome coffee , any one welcome for coffee. I also have a small Honda generator that I keep in my boat I sure it will run a coffee pot also


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

We will have a BIG coffee pot at Linda's both mornings. So yes, there will be coffee there.


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

I'll be bringing canned peppers homemade from a secret family recipe


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

put myself and steelhead1 down we will be camping too.......thanks jim


----------



## ducksdemise (Sep 15, 2004)

Please sign me up for Saturday's tournament Ducksdemise @ 1 guest.
Thanks,
Jim


----------



## DJSamwise (May 30, 2006)

Oh noes!!!! i wish I could go but I just found out about it. I'd love to meet up with some of you guys on any other outtings though. keep me posted please.


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

think i will be up fri afternoon about 500 or so and camp out


----------



## bountyhunter (Apr 28, 2004)

I have a 2150 lund baron ,but its not coming to the outing .I:M bring my lund pro v 1775.


----------



## liquidsoap (Oct 22, 2005)

We are in luck...
Our boat is coming ..... 
Sorry sonic


----------



## crappielooker (Apr 5, 2004)

just wonderin'.. anyone have any room on their boat if i decide to go out there for an hour or so.. i'm not looking for an all day tripper.. lol
thanks..


----------



## steelhead1 (May 14, 2004)

I will be there with fishinful. My wife and youngens are coming for the cookout and kids events.

Is there room there to leave the boat in the water during the cookout? The wife and kids want a boat ride after.

Wife will bring her famous cookies.

Looking forward to seeing old friends again and meeting new


----------



## TheSonicMarauder (Mar 9, 2006)

liquidsoap said:


> We are in luck...
> Our boat is coming .....
> Sorry sonic


ah bite me lol might as well not even enter the tourny... from what im hearin, everything around the causeway has gone deep :-(


----------



## fishingguy (Jan 5, 2006)

Boat rides? I will give a boat ride to anyone who wants one!!! I willl let you drive, maybe????


----------



## liquidsoap (Oct 22, 2005)

Fish are in deeper water, but according to our depthfinder underneath the causeway ranges from 2 fow to 21 fow, best of both worlds  If we stay a while passed the tournys and fish we probally (might) have one seat open, Ill see what I can do......


----------



## liquidsoap (Oct 22, 2005)

bountyhunter said:


> I have a 2150 lund baron ,but its not coming to the outing .I:M bring my lund pro v 1775.


 2 Lund's.....
Share the wealth


----------



## Capt.Muskey (Apr 14, 2004)

Stopped out at the CAUSEWAY for a visit Tuesday. Looks like we'll have plenty of great camping spots and plenty of trees for cover. Surrounded by the boat ramp and lake on the east, the bait store and out buildings to the south, bon-fire on the north-east side,and port-o-pots to the northwest. The setup looks like our own private O.G.F. campgrounds. Plus extra camping just across the street (if needed).
The largest building beside the camping area, (for food, coffee, and shelter) will be opened to us 24/7 through out the weekend. Coffee starts at 5am  Linda, her family, and the whole town seem very excited about this event and are really rolling out the red carpet for us. Fishing should be good this weekend and Linda asked that if we are cleaning fish, to please keep the waist contained to one designated trash can. 
I can't say enough about how much Linda and her crew have done in preparation for this outing.The location looks perfect, and even the weather is on our side for this. I can't wait, I'll be there friday (early) and also decided to bring the kids along to enjoy the weekend. See you there!


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

Reserve my camping spot for me please  Should be there early afternoon. I shooting for 1 or 2 at the latest.


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

hey shake i will bring some katchup and mustard and pickles


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

I work Friday, unfortunately, so I can't get there til 8 or 8:30PM....

I may see if I can sneak out a little early, but I doubt it....

See you all then.


----------



## mrtwister_jbo (Apr 7, 2004)

ok just got the word an me an mrstwister will be there.
i sent a email 2 linda about a boat rental an will be staying at the super 8 in niles. will be at the lake in the late afternoon friday4 some fishing an some friendship making  
the twister's


----------



## Capt.Muskey (Apr 14, 2004)

Dale,
I'll hold you a prime camping spot next to the port-o-pots, lol


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

ok now we are all set where are the eyes at???


----------



## steelhead1 (May 14, 2004)

fishingful said:


> ok now we are all set where are the eyes at???


On the end of my line


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

right on ff


----------



## Hook N Book (Apr 7, 2004)

Okay, scratch the red beans...I'll be there bright tailed and bushy eyed with Frijoles instead...!


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

I know where they are now. They're in my freezer.

Saturday, they'll be in the grease!!!


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

fishingful said:


> ok now we are all set where are the eyes at???


Are you looking for live eyes or cleaned ones?  

I have the terrible mission this week to fish Erie to catch some eyes for Big Daddy's hot oil bath come Saturday  

I cleaned 15 nice ones last night and expect 15 to 20 to succumb to the knife before I head to Mosquito Friday afternoon.

Before anyone asks, NO, I am not over limiting, I have help.


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

do we have to be there at 0/30 dark hr to get into the tourny. we will arrive about 8/9 ish???


----------



## Hook N Book (Apr 7, 2004)

Lundy said:


> Before anyone asks, NO, I am not over limiting, I have help.


Lundy, NO ONE on this site would ever ask that question...!


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

Hook N Book said:


> Lundy, NO ONE on this site would ever ask that question...!


 Of course not. But you didn't keep the little ones did you.


----------



## Row v. Wade (Apr 27, 2004)

I going to do my best to get my wife and children out there for a few hours mid afternoon. It's only 40 minutes from my house but t-ball for my daughter and baseball for my son has cooked the first part of the day.


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

mark not the way you have been fishing i may be captian this trip to put some fish in the boat

carl and kim cant wait to eat some of the eyes


----------



## Reel Lady (Jul 4, 2004)

Good news...Bad news.....
Well, unfortunately, Tom from GAMMA line will not be able to join us this weekend  
His daughter's college orientation was changed from Friday morning to Saturday morning instead. He lives in Pennsylvania, so the driving time would be pretty crazy. I'm sad...he's sad....
Meanwhile, he was going to be bringing the line and some line samples with him for the outing. 
Both he and I would hate to let anyone down, so GAMMA is overnighting the fishing line to me.
Linda at Causeway Bait and Tackle will be selling the line during (and hopefully after  ) the OGF event. 
GAMMA is extending their "Buy 2 spools and get 3rd spool FREE" offer for anybody attending this event. 
There will be limited amount of line at the event, simply because of the cost to overnight ship the product. 
If you have a specific line diameter size that you wanted to buy, you can PM me and I can reserve it for you. 
There will be 6lb, 8lb, 12lb, and 14lb clear line available...but limited qty.


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

That's very nice of GAMMA to do, getting the line to the event. THANKS TOM! Sorry you can't make it, but we'll have an open spot at ANY OGF event and you're more than welcome to attend. Hey Marcia, be sure to let him know about Hawg Fest!!! It's Sept 23 this year!!! 

Mt wife just purchased a new digital cam, so I'll take some pix and get them to you of theGAMMA display, etc...

Thanks Marcia for you help with them as well. See you Saturday!!!

Carl


----------



## crappielooker (Apr 5, 2004)

marcia.. can you get some heavier test?? like 17lbs test?? 
thanks..


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

wow this has to be the thread w/the most posts


----------



## Dixie Chicken (Nov 12, 2004)

Carl,
I've looked all over for that Carp Casserole Recipe you gave me. Can't find it anywhere. Just might have to suffer throught the Perch fillets. Would the Perch Roll Ups work or do you just want to fry them up?
DC


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

ROLL UP! ROLL UP!!!  

Frying is cool too, but we'll have a few grills going. The roll ups would go over BIG though!!!


----------



## steelhead1 (May 14, 2004)

fishingful said:


> mark not the way you have been fishing i may be captian this trip to put some fish in the boat


ONE bad trip and see how they lose faith? 



Okay..What about radio channel? Which one shall we be on?


----------



## Dixie Chicken (Nov 12, 2004)

Roll Ups it is. I may need a cooler to keep them while Tiggar and I fish.
DC


----------



## Reel Lady (Jul 4, 2004)

So what are everyones plans for Friday night? Anyone fishing?


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

Reel Lady said:


> So what are everyones plans for Friday night? Anyone fishing?


not sure yet!!! will be leaving dover around 3:30 pm...there about 6:00pm to7:00 pm set -up etc.!!! we;ll see!! can't weight!


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

Meet and greet at Causeway!! See you all there


----------



## fishingguy (Jan 5, 2006)

I'll be fishing till dark probably on friday!


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

HELP!!! FRYER DEAD!!!

I have the base, the regulator and the tank of gas, but I need a pot! I have a smaller one that will get it done, but a bigger would be better! My pot/strainer/lid are KAPUT! I don't know how, but it's got a hole in it!!!

Fish is thawing, breading(Uncle Tim's), oil, hot sauce is all ready, plus a lot of other stuff....


----------



## Dazed and Confused (Aug 31, 2004)

Big Daddy said:


> HELP!!! FRYER DEAD!!!
> 
> I have the base, the regulator and the tank of gas, but I need a pot! I have a smaller one that will get it done, but a bigger would be better! My pot/strainer/lid are KAPUT! I don't know how, but it's got a hole in it!!!
> 
> Fish is thawing, breading(Uncle Tim's), oil, hot sauce is all ready, plus a lot of other stuff....


Big Daddy, Go get yourself another one and give me the bill.Sorry i can't attend but other things came up but i said i would donate something given the chance and this would be my chance.

Let Kim know what i owe you and i will make sure you get your money back.


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

Thanks Dazed!! Your effort will make a lot of hungry people very happy!! Sorry to hear you can't make it up.


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

dale,check your pm's again.


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

Dazed and Confused said:


> Big Daddy, Go get yourself another one and give me the bill.Sorry i can't attend but other things came up but i said i would donate something given the chance and this would be my chance.
> 
> Let Kim know what i owe you and i will make sure you get your money back.


Scott,

That is EXTREMELY kind of you. Now I feel really badly for trying to throw you out of the boat yesterday  

Thank you big time!


----------



## ncraft150 (Apr 5, 2004)

Well I'm just about ready. I will be leaving Akron around 12:30 tomorrow. Guess I'll be pulling in around 2 ish. I have one of those fire pits on legs I'll be bringing. My wife is complaining about me bringing my son so I'll probably have a seat open for Saturday.


----------



## Ruminator (Apr 6, 2004)

Thank-you Scott! 
That is really very generous. :B


----------



## TheSonicMarauder (Mar 9, 2006)

Dazed and Confused said:


> Big Daddy, Go get yourself another one and give me the bill.Sorry i can't attend but other things came up but i said i would donate something given the chance and this would be my chance.
> 
> Let Kim know what i owe you and i will make sure you get your money back.



i was about to say..... Carl i have the pot from our turkey fryer if you wanted to use that but if dazed is gonna pay from you to get a new one then its cool....if you still want me to bring it.. or the whole fryer itself lemme know


----------



## blance (Apr 5, 2004)

Car and boat are all packed up, batteries are charging and fuel tanks are full ($4.55 for 20 something gallons, love them Giant Eagle Fuel Perks). I think we're shoting to be there sometime around noon so as to have our choice of camp sites.  We'll likely get our camp set up then hit the water and fish 'till the dinner bell rings. Everyone (anyone) gonna be on the VHF? What channel? I'm usually either on 16, 68 or 71. We'll be in the green Blazer or a trolling around the lake in a tan/burgandy 16ft Alumacraft. Hey Ak, if you're looking for a boat ride I should have a spot for ya in my boat to give ya the nickle tour of the lake. Should I toss some fire wood in the car?

Barry


----------



## crappielooker (Apr 5, 2004)

thanks barry.. like i said, i'm not looking for a long trip.. i'm not that coordinated on the boat like i am on the bank..  bring the wood, its gonna be abit chilly.. 
see you all there..


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

Thanks Scott! Very generous of you.

I'll head out SOMEWHERE tomorrow and pick one up. Gander, Dick's, heck, I don't know!!!


----------



## fishingguy (Jan 5, 2006)

Hey Big Daddy, got some perch in the freezer if ya think your gonna need more?


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

I have 7 bags of fish... Lundy is bringing some... I'm sure, if you have any, bring it and it will ge eaten...

THANKS MAN!!!


----------



## Sunshine (May 3, 2006)

Hey Big Daddy....we're bringing the turkey fryer up with us. It that'll work, you're more than welcome to use it.

We'll be heading up today around noonish. Hopefully the boys will be able to hit some fishing before it gets too late. 

Anyone looking for a boat ride....since we have a pontoon, I'm sure we'll have enough space through out the weekend for guests.


----------



## Sunshine (May 3, 2006)

and, it looks like it's going to be a bit chilly. 


anyone know where we can get firewood up in that area?


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

I believe Linda has some stacked up back there. I saw it there on wednesday. Cant say really how much is there tho. See you saturday.


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

We will have some firewood. If anyone can bring some please do so. I'm sure we will use it if you can bring more, if it does get a little cool tonight.


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

Thanks Sunshine! We'll put it to good use!


----------



## Hook N Book (Apr 7, 2004)

Hey, Carl...the same thing happened to my last Turkey fryer. Burned a hole right though that puppy. Was yours aluminum or stainless...???
Also, since Dazed has kindly offered to cover the cost of a new one...may I suggest you go for the Stainless steel model.  For a $120.00 at Bass Pro you get the combo Fish/Turkey pots, strainer, and various tools. 
Thanks for letting me help spend his money.   

BTW...will anyone have a portable stove for heating purposes? I could always use a grill for heating too.


----------



## fishingguy (Jan 5, 2006)

What is the official marine radio channel for the outing?


----------



## Dazed and Confused (Aug 31, 2004)

Hook N Book said:


> Hey, Carl...the same thing happened to my last Turkey fryer. Burned a hole right though that puppy. Was yours aluminum or stainless...???
> Also, since Dazed has kindly offered to cover the cost of a new one...may I suggest you go for the Stainless steel model.  For a $120.00 at Bass Pro you get the combo Fish/Turkey pots, strainer, and various tools.
> Thanks for letting me help spend his money.
> 
> BTW...will anyone have a portable stove for heating purposes? I could always use a grill for heating too.


Too late Hook,already spoke to Carl and told him the same thing.


----------



## Hook N Book (Apr 7, 2004)

Well, it was worth a try anyhow...!

Dazed, sorry you won't be able to make it tomorrow. I was looking foward to meeting you and a few other folks.
Another day another way I suppose.


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

I've been going CRAZY at work today... So I had to leave the purchase up to my wife...  Not sure what she got but it should be OK. She picked it up at Dick's.... We'll see when I get there....


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

is the tourny by weight or length?


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

Weight.......


----------



## liquidsoap (Oct 22, 2005)

Well the boats all loaded, batteries are charged, lucky OGF hat ready!, we are ready to go, we were going to come tonight but its a bit chilly, and its not the far of a drive for us. We should be departing at 6, with the arrival at about 7ish. Looking foward to meeting you all!


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

i still dont know wich tourny i am going to enter?


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

hope some of you enter the bass tourney, it has been on fire up there!


----------



## Fish4Fun (Apr 6, 2004)

We couldn't make it up early enought for the tournaments. We will be leaving in few mins so we should be up there around 12:30 or 1. Wife is cooking the red beans and rice that went over well at deer creek. See ya soon.


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

i missed the entry by a half an hour because someones,my family, had to take 3 hours to get ready. lol


----------



## Reel Man (Jul 4, 2004)

If you missed the outing you missed a great time! It was great meeting so many members that I had not met before. It was great to get the low down on peple of the perch's name. Now it all makes sense. I would encourage members to take advantage of these outings. Many have found new fishing buddies and friends through the site and its outings. Thanks to the OGF staff, all the volunteers, and Linda and her causeway crew for a great weekend.


----------

